# Nintendo at E3 2017 discussion - June 13th to June 15th



## JCnator (May 11, 2017)

Time sure has flied quickly, since we're already one month (or less) away from E3 2017 to open its doors for the general public. For the first time in history no less!
If wondering what will Nintendo announce during the long-awaited hype-laden event, look no further.


On *June 13th* at *12 PM ET*, the Nintendo Spotlight presentation will take a closer look on *Super Mario Odyssey*, alongside focusing on other *Switch games releasing this year*. Afterwards, Nintendo Treehouse will play through some of the announced *Switch* and *3DS titles*.
Mark that date on your calendar and watch it there, if you can!

Interested on competing with *Splatoon 2* and *ARMS* in Los Angeles? You can take the invitational tournaments on June 13th and 14th respectively. These events will be also broadcasted live on the very same website, too.



And that's pretty much everything we know about Nintendo E3 2017 so far. There's not a lot we can discuss right now, but we could always stir some hype up while we're at it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2017)

One thing I wish they can discuss at the E3 is the Switch Virtual Console. I would like to know when GameCube games will become a thing on the VC.

But other than that, I am excited to see what they have to say about SMO, the 7th 3D Mario title (the 3rd traditional 3D Mario title).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2017)

The only thing I rly care about seeing at E3 this year is more of that Super Mario Odyssey. I hope it's as awesome as the preview makes it look!! 

And it's like the only reason I want a switch right now


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

I hope they announce games that we have neer seen before. I hope they don't lean too much on games already announced like they did last year. I am really excited for Odyssey and I look forward to seeing it at e3, but I really hope they announce a new set of big games. I think it is about that time to release an announcement of an Animal Crossing Switch game.

Also, can we stop with the 3DS?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 13, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I hope they announce games that we have neer seen before. I hope they don't lean too much on games already announced like they did last year. I am really excited for Odyssey and I look forward to seeing it at e3, but I really hope they announce a new set of big games. I think it is about that time to release an announcement of an Animal Crossing Switch game.
> 
> Also, can we stop with the 3DS?



What's wrong with the 3DS? I thought it had its moments in the past few years, but it's still good today.


----------



## Bowie (May 13, 2017)

_Bayonetta 3_ hype intensifies.


----------



## Lancelot (May 13, 2017)

I would like to see sort sort of animal crossing (although not amiibo festival crap) and some sort of Pok?mon game on switch.


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 13, 2017)

While its never happened, a Pokemon game at E3 would be amazing! 

Maybe I'm getting my hopes up too much, but this month is a chaotic month for Pokemon normally. Just look at all the stuff that has happened in the past 21 years of Pokemon in May.


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What's wrong with the 3DS? I thought it had its moments in the past few years, but it's still good today.



It's just time to let it go. It's been out for more than 5 years, and I think it is time to put the spotlight on the Switch.


----------



## tumut (May 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Okay so we'll probably be getting



Super Mario Odyssey deets
FE Warriors deets
Switch Virtual Console launch
Fire Emblem Switch teaser trailer
Animal Crossing Switch
A few 3DS games
Maybe another Nintendo mobile game
A few 3rd party exclusives



Possibly maybe Bayonetta 3 since platinum games has teased it, along with a few 3rd party titles. Pok?mon stars/prism or whatever is a possibility too. I'd love a new Metroid and Mother 3 on VC more than anything. They need to come out strong this year if they want continued success for switch sales.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 13, 2017)

Hopefully we'll get to see DLC for MK8 Deluxe getting confirmed. I mean. They said if the game sells well, they may consider doing DLC. (Its something the old MK8 players want, like me).


----------



## JCnator (May 14, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> It's just time to let it go. It's been out for more than 5 years, and I think it is time to put the spotlight on the Switch.



While the hardware is dated by today's standards, Nintendo's still supporting it until 2018, just in case of the Switch ending up into a failure. If you're not particularly keen with the Switch's currently rather slim library of games, the 3DS boasts quite a huge catalog of quality games, even if you don't either own the New 3DS models or plan to purchase the New 2DS XL.

The announcement about what's happening in Nintendo at E3 2017 made it clear they're focusing more on Switch than the 3DS. Why would you believe the latter would steal the thunder?



Also, Nintendo has teased surprises that will occur at the Treehouse Live stream, just like the last year. It could be games that aren't revealed from the Nintendo Spotlight presentation, it could be something else. Or perhaps the recently rumored Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga DX will make its way on 3DS eShop?

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...rprises-for-treehouse-live-stream-at-e3-2017/


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> While the hardware is dated by today's standards, Nintendo's still supporting it until 2018, just in case of the Switch ending up into a failure. If you're not particularly keen with the Switch's currently rather slim library of games, the 3DS boasts quite a huge catalog of quality games, even if you don't either own the New 3DS models or plan to purchase the New 2DS XL.
> 
> The announcement about what's happening in Nintendo at E3 2017 made it clear they're focusing more on Switch than the 3DS. Why would you believe the latter would steal the thunder?
> 
> ...



I can see why they would still release games on the 3DS, but I don't get why they would keep making games that are only for the 3DS. The Switch's library is still slim, so it would be a good time to announce a lot of games that are planned for the future. All I really want is a big list of planned games for the next year or so. It doesn't matter to me if they release a trailer or not for the games, all I want is an announcement.

So, basically what I'msaying is I don't want them to release, "Mario Party 11: Ocean Life," just for the 3DS. I'd want it for the Switch and the 3DS. So if they do make games for the 3DS, I'd want them to be made for the Switch, and the 3DS would get a oesser bersion of it.

That is a fake game by the way, I just used it as an example.


----------



## JCnator (May 22, 2017)

Sorry to bump the thread, but we've got one more snippet of information about that Nintendo E3 2017 presentation.

As expected, the presentation will last anywhere between 30 minutes and an hour. Since the last two E3 presentations (minus the 2016 one) took about 45 minutes each, I won't be surprised if it hit that length.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-spotlight-e3-2017-should-be-at-least-a-half-hour-long/


----------



## Bowie (May 22, 2017)

30 minutes is _just_ about long enough to announce a new _Bayonetta_ game. All the other announcements can be scrapped. That's the only important one. I'm ready to die.


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 25, 2017)

This is interesting. Did E3 announcements just get leaked?

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...boy_scout_magazine_leak_the_e3_announcements/


----------



## Drokmar (May 25, 2017)

I personally don't believe that boy scout magazine leak. Considering it'd be pretty easy to photoshop those existing stock images to a piece of paper and writing all that. I especially don't believe it because it had no mention of the Mario x Rabbids crossover game, which was confirmed due to leaks (find them online).

As far as what I'd personally like to see announced or revealed, I'd like to see some new Zelda 3ds game? (too soon since BotW?). I'm also very keen on that snippet they dropped with that nintendo direct that they announced Kirby Team Clash DX. It said they were planning a new 4-player 3ds kirby game I belive? I'm REALLY hoping that it is a remake of kirby and the amazing mirror!


----------



## JCnator (May 25, 2017)

Isn't Nintendo planning to release a iOS/Android Animal Crossing companion app this fiscal year? Since it's going to have some interactivity with the inevitable Switch game, the latter needs to be out about the same time as the app does. Therefore, I wouldn't be surprised to see the title being announced at E3 2017.

As for the Pikmin one, the real Pikmin 4 might be what Boy Scout is referring to. In September 2016, Shigeru Miyamoto told that the development of the game is still going on for quite some time. Chances are, it might end up being shown at this year's E3.


----------



## JCnator (May 25, 2017)

Guys, it turns out that the blurb about the impending reveal Animal Crossing and Pikmin from Boys' Life magazine isn't real. GameXplain contacted them and they told that it was simply a conjecture.


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Guys, it turns out that the blurb about the impending reveal Animal Crossing and Pikmin from Boys' Life magazine isn't real. GameXplain contacted them and they told that it was simply a conjecture.



Well they should reveal it anyway. That's all I really care about. If they announce it.- Amazing e3. If they don't announce it.- Terrible e3. Simple.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hopefully we'll get to see DLC for MK8 Deluxe getting confirmed. I mean. They said if the game sells well, they may consider doing DLC. (Its something the old MK8 players want, like me).



I do agree that they should include all the updated stuff in a DLC pack for MK8 Wii U players. I'm not going to buy a brand new game just to get a few new additions.


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I do agree that they should include all the updated stuff in a DLC pack for MK8 Wii U players. I'm not going to buy a brand new game just to get a few new additions.



I'll buy immediately if DK Summit, Sunset Wilds, or Moonview Highway return.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I'll buy immediately if DK Summit, Sunset Wilds, or Moonview Highway return.



I'll buy it either way but I personally think that they should bring back Wario Stadium from MK64. It's the only N64 track that hasn't returned yet.


----------



## Bowie (May 27, 2017)

Hi, everyone. Go and buy _Bayonetta_ and _Bayonetta 2_ on the eShop right now and make sure to tell all your friends to do the same and then while they're playing delete all of their other games and burn any physical copies (and evidence) and help to heal the world in preparation for the only game anybody should ever want to play ever again which will surely be announced at E3 this year.

Thanks, bye. Don't forget what I said.


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

SUPER SMASH BROS DELUXE!!

Just do me a favor nintendo, and put Shantae and Tetra in, I will then have no reason not to buy this game. Thanks


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2017)

Drokmar said:


> I'm also very keen on that snippet they dropped with that nintendo direct that they announced Kirby Team Clash DX. It said they were planning a new 4-player 3ds kirby game I belive? I'm REALLY hoping that it is a remake of kirby and the amazing mirror!



This is what I've been wanting to know about the most! I love Kirby.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (May 27, 2017)

There won't be a remake of Kirby and the Amazing Mirror. The next Kirby game is called Kirby's Blowout Blast. Or something like that.


----------



## JCnator (May 28, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> There won't be a remake of Kirby and the Amazing Mirror. The next Kirby game is called Kirby's Blowout Blast. Or something like that.



According to the last Nintendo Direct, there's 3 Kirby games announced. There's Team Kirby Clash Deluxe, Kirby's Blowout Blast and an unnamed Kirby multiplayer action game that's heading this holiday. The latter is what Jirachi100 was referring to.


----------



## Stalfos (May 28, 2017)

I'm really excited over the rumor that there's TWO new Metroid games on the way. I really should know better by now, but damn - I've been longing for a sequel to Metroid Fusion for ages. I hope to see a return at E3 as long as it's not Federation Forces 2, Metroid Party, Cooking with Samus or some other non relevant **** like that.


----------



## Envy (May 28, 2017)

Nintendo better have more to show than Splatoon 2, ARMS, and Super Mario Odyssey.

Don't get me wrong - Super Mario Odyssey is very exciting. I definitely want to see it covered a lot at E3. However, the reason I'm speaking like this is because Odyssey is the only Switch game I care about at all.

So far the Switch has been advertised with ports of Wii U games like Breath of the Wild and Mario Kart 8. Both fantastic games, but they're fantastic _Wii U_ games. I enjoyed BotW on the Wii U just fine. Mario Kart 8 is old news. A great game as I said, but it was a great game three years ago on the Wii U. It can not prop up the Switch. And now people are asking for a release of Super Smash Bros. 4? Are you kidding me? Do you want to turn the Switch into a Wii U rehash? Because I'll tell you what, the image that the Switch is just another system repeating many of the mistakes of the Wii U and making more (paid online, for example) is already branded into my mind. Of course, a system is made by its games... but right now the Switch is showing itself to be nothing exciting on any front, aside from Odyssey.

Of course, it's just my opinion that franchises like Splatoon and ARMS don't do it for me. I suppose they do for others... I just think Nintendo needs to come out swinging this E3 with _inspired_ sequels to beloved franchises, much like what they did with Breath of the Wild and Super Mario Odyssey. Otherwise, the Switch is not going to be sold for me... Because Super Mario Odyssey alone won't do it, sorry.

Then again, my enthusiasm for sequels to franchises like Animal Crossing is immediately watered down by the paid online system which I will not be participating in. I'd be lucky to even be able to get a Switch when I want one. There's no way I can afford a paid online system. Especially not for a company that has not historically shown that it can make online systems satisfying even when free.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 28, 2017)

AC FOR SWITCH OR BUST!

oh and virtual console

it'd be nice to add some sort of achievement system to the switch too.


----------



## koopakingg (May 29, 2017)

I would be happy with nothing more than a new AC for Switch, but I'm also hoping for a new actual metroid game for it also, which I have heard rumors is likely going to happen! I know it's not going to happen but I'd also really like a new custom robo game ~_~


----------



## Pinkbell (May 29, 2017)

I've been looking forward to E3, I'm almost sold on wanting a switch DX hopefully this will sell it to me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

inb4 they will announce the death of the 3ds this winter, or something. idk don't really care too much now that switch is in because I will probably not get that thing anyways.


----------



## Flare (May 30, 2017)

I'd get mad if a new AC is announced but.... it's for Mobile. Hell I don't want a micro transaction ridden app. 
Really hoping that if new AC is announced at E3, it would be for the Switch.


----------



## Envy (May 30, 2017)

Flare said:


> I'd get mad if a new AC is announced but.... it's for Mobile. Hell I don't want a micro transaction ridden app.
> Really hoping that if new AC is announced at E3, it would be for the Switch.



I'd say a Switch Animal Crossing is well within the realm of possibility... However, it's also very possible it won't show up.

Mobile F2P Animal Crossing is the stuff that makes up nightmares.


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2017)

PlatinumGames (_Bayonetta_ developers) did an interview saying that they were _in talks_ about a third game.

Guess that pretty much confirms it's out of the picture. Oh well! At least they're planning it!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Envy said:


> Mobile F2P Animal Crossing is the stuff that makes up nightmares.



Yeah most of their mobile games have been a let-down for me. I actually deleted FE: Heroes app earlier today because it's getting boring, and if you were to buy orbs their rates are the worst I've ever seen.

Onto topic though, hope they announce *something* fun for 3DS at least.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 8, 2017)

Guys, less than 5 days until Nintendo E3 2017 kicks in. And I've got a perfect excuse to bump this topic with one tiny bit of information about the next presentation!

Remember the previous classic Nintendo Direct? That one lasted about 35 minutes, but had tonnes of information announced in a quickfire succession. It worked so well that the whole broadcast practically never overstayed its welcome.

Guess what? The Nintendo E3 Presentation will last *roughly 30 minutes*. Given it will cover Super Mario Odyssey and other Switch games releasing this year, I'm fairly certain it will adopt the same presentation style as the last classic Nintendo Direct.

Source: https://mynintendonews.com/2017/06/...o-e3-presentation-will-be-roughly-30-minutes/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 8, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Guys, less than 5 days until Nintendo E3 2017 kicks in. And I've got a perfect excuse to bump this topic with one tiny bit of information about the next presentation!
> 
> Remember the previous classic Nintendo Direct? That one lasted about 35 minutes, but had tonnes of information announced in a quickfire succession. It worked so well that the whole broadcast practically never overstayed its welcome.
> 
> ...



Lets just hope its not 20 minutes for the New 2DS XL and other 10 just for Mario + Rabbids


----------



## JCnator (Jun 8, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> Lets just hope its not 20 minutes for the New 2DS XL and other 10 just for Mario + Rabbids



Since the presentation is all about Nintendo Switch, you'll be glad to learn that they won't be spending any time with the New 2DS XL for sure.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 8, 2017)

5 minutes- Odyssey.
25 minutes- Everything else including Animal Crossing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> 5 minutes- Odyssey.
> 25 minutes- Everything else including Animal Crossing.



*THEY BETTER SPEND MORE THAN 5 MINUTES ON SM ODYSSEY BOI*


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> *THEY BETTER SPEND MORE THAN 5 MINUTES ON SM ODYSSEY BOI*



I feel like they should showcase it more in the treehouse. But, they'll probably use up most of the presentation for it.

If AC Switch is not announced, I will break chairs, and smash doors.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 9, 2017)

my _*only*_ prediction is that zelda breath of the wild is delayed again until 2018 and that miyamoto will be breaking into the homes of switch owners to retreive the now-delayed copies

- - - Post Merge - - -

also the treehouse live is only an asmr unboxing of the *new* snes classic


----------



## Corrie (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm interested to see what the Animal Crossing app will be like. I hope it's not a lame cashgrab.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 9, 2017)

in all seriousness i think that the new AC app is actually a port of happy home designer


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah, I think most of SMO will be shown at the Treehouse. I do think some of the presentation will focus on it, possibly even a large portion, but I think there'll be a lot more to it than just SMO.

That aside, what I would like to see: New AC, MHXX localized, Pokemon spin off title that isn't mobile, and some more of FE Warriors.
I'd like to say I don't think they'd show off the AC mobile app, but they showed off POGO last year so who knows. I don't think it'll just be a port of HHD. Honestly though, I don't really mind what they reveal, as long as it looks good I'm down.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 9, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since the presentation is all about Nintendo Switch, you'll be glad to learn that they won't be spending any time with the New 2DS XL for sure.



oh thank god but we neither need info about mario + rabbids nono noty


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 9, 2017)

If they don't announce a AC game for the Switch I'm gunna murder everyone.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 9, 2017)

So, by "roughly about 30 minutes", they actually meant the presentation will last for 25 minutes? Now, I'm a little worried about its content...

By the way, Best Buy Canada listed three of the previously unannounced Nintendo Switch games that would be unveiled at E3 2017. Here they are:



Spoiler




Super Smash Bros.
Pikmin World
Dragon Quest XI


I'm not even surprised seeing two of the titles that would possibly show up on E3. Some of them were speculated for years.

There were numerous rumors suggesting that a Super Smash Bros. 4 port for Switch is planned, which started to surface before Switch was first revealed in October 2016.

Pikmin World is probably what Shigeru Miyamoto refers to as Pikmin 4. Like I said earlier, the whereabouts of the development of this game were told during the last few years. The game's development should be nearly finished, if not completed.

Source : https://mynintendonews.com/2017/06/...ash-bros-pikmin-world-dragon-quest-xi-switch/




Source : https://mynintendonews.com/2017/06/...ation-is-now-being-slated-at-25-minutes-long/


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 9, 2017)

For the last few years it's definitely felt like Nintendo is moving away from relying on E3 to make big announcements, so it makes sense that their presentation is fairly short. Not only do they have Nintendo Directs spread throughout the year, they've been focusing more on showing gameplay than just showing trailers and stuff, so their Treehouse format seems better for that kind of thing.

Honestly, with the amount of scripted, doctored gameplay that's surfaced from other developers in recent years, it's kind of nice to just see a game being played with its actual graphics and not just some overhyped CG work.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, by "roughly about 30 minutes", they actually meant the presentation will last for 25 minutes? Now, I'm a little worried about its content...
> 
> By the way, Best Buy Canada listed three of the previously unannounced Nintendo Switch games that would be unveiled at E3 2017. Here they are:
> 
> ...



But no AC. SMH.


----------



## Envy (Jun 10, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, by "roughly about 30 minutes", they actually meant the presentation will last for 25 minutes? Now, I'm a little worried about its content...
> 
> By the way, Best Buy Canada listed three of the previously unannounced Nintendo Switch games that would be unveiled at E3 2017. Here they are:
> 
> ...



There was always reason to be worried about the content. Nintendo has not had a good E3 in years.



Spoiler



And of course there's another flipping Wii U port. The Switch is a Wii U port machine at this point.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2017)

Guys my friends dads uncles moms daughters sisters cousins best friends mother in laws grandmas son works at Nintendo and I can officially confirm this leak is REAL


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 10, 2017)

Jake said:


> Guys my friends dads uncles moms daughters sisters cousins best friends mother in laws grandmas son works at Nintendo and I can officially confirm this leak is REAL


I'm pretty sure that I'd cry tears of sorrow LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 10, 2017)

Jake said:


> Guys my friends dads uncles moms daughters sisters cousins best friends mother in laws grandmas son works at Nintendo and I can officially confirm this leak is REAL



I also heard that Superman 64 Deluxe is coming on the Switch. And you can download the ET video game on the Switch Virtual Console.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 10, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, by "roughly about 30 minutes", they actually meant the presentation will last for 25 minutes? Now, I'm a little worried about its content...
> 
> By the way, Best Buy Canada listed three of the previously unannounced Nintendo Switch games that would be unveiled at E3 2017. Here they are:
> 
> ...



Not being a Ninty Fanboy or anything but they have showed past years in E3 and Nintendo Directs +15 games on 30 minutes. They can do this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> Guys my friends dads uncles moms daughters sisters cousins best friends mother in laws grandmas son works at Nintendo and I can officially confirm this leak is REAL



*give me one reason why admins put you as mod*
 i would make a flood of tears in my city lmao


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2017)

TamaMushroom said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'd cry tears of sorrow LOL





Alolan_Apples said:


> I also heard that Superman 64 Deluxe is coming on the Switch. And you can download the ET video game on the Switch Virtual Console.





Tanukki said:


> *give me one reason why admins put you as mod*
> i would make a flood of tears in my city lmao



Look guys, believe what you want to believe, but my sources are legit. Remember, I was the one who leaked Monster Hunter Double Cross for Nintendo Switch back in MARCH






>>>>>>>> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...d-for-Japan!&p=7365340&viewfull=1#post7365340


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2017)

Jake said:


> Guys my friends dads uncles moms daughters sisters cousins best friends mother in laws grandmas son works at Nintendo and I can officially confirm this leak is REAL



My sources at Nintendo tell me it comes bundled with a Gold Lottie amiibo figure


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2017)

Justin said:


> My sources at Nintendo tell me it comes bundled with a Gold Lottie amiibo figure



YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST AT TBT FOLKS™


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 12, 2017)

I doubt they'll announce a new AC game.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 12, 2017)

I will be pretty upset if they don't announce a new Animal Crossing game. If not, this community will get even more spooky with the amount of people leaving but if a new game is coming out this community will be full and up and going again


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 12, 2017)

reggie joined geoff keighley to talk about the spotlight and he claims there will be 'a number of reveals' (_new games_) and for the first hour of the treehouse live will house more breaking news

*its looking kinda good for AC switch*

-he also says it will be in a similar, rapid-fire format like the april direct which detailed *28* games in under 30 minutes


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 12, 2017)

I would be even happy if they just say that they work on a new Animal Crossing and more informations about it comes in a direct later after the e3. 

Otherwise I will see what else Nintendo has to offer. 



Jake said:


> Guys my friends dads uncles moms daughters sisters cousins best friends mother in laws
> grandmas son works at Nintendo and I can officially confirm this leak is REAL



Ah, yes. My nightmares just becomes reality...


----------



## lars708 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bowie said:


> _Bayonetta 3_ hype intensifies.



Not gonna happen rip


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

I think AC Switch will be announced. It will be released earliest as Spring next year in Japan, latest at fal next year in Japan, earliest as summer next year in NA, latest at winter next year in NA. If it is not announced. I will expect it to be announced at a direct sometime this year, most likely in the fall.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ok.sean said:


> reggie joined geoff keighley to talk about the spotlight and he claims there will be 'a number of reveals' (_new games_) and for the first hour of the treehouse live will house more breaking news
> 
> *its looking kinda good for AC switch*
> 
> -he also says it will be in a similar, rapid-fire format like the april direct which detailed *28* games in under 30 minutes



I love this so much, AC Switch possibilities keep getting better.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 12, 2017)

I do not expect Animal Crossing yet, not until they reveal the town building mobile app later this year. Then we'll probably get a slide announcement ala Fire Emblem Switch during the Fire Emblem Heroes Direct. *I want to be wrong on this though.*

What is expected to appear:

- Super Mario Odyssey
- Xenoblade 2
- Fire Emblem Warriors
- Mario X Rabbids
- Splatoon 2
- Indie title sizzle reel
- Project Octopath Traveler

What I'm hoping to see:

- Retro's new game
- PlatinumGames' new game
- Super Smash Bros. Deluxe


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jun 12, 2017)

I really hope they mention a release of smash for the switch!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd really like to learn about the Animal Crossing app tbh.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 12, 2017)

My dream announcement tomorrow would be that Stardew Valley for Switch is launching the same day. That or Virtual Console, one or the other.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2017)

More news on the Animal Crossing app and Pokemon Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon would be nice. Maybe and AC Switch if Nintendo is feeling generous?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't even care if they show footage or details about Animal Crossing Switch. If they make a passing mention about it or show a logo on a screen of "more titles to look forward to in 2018" I will be happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also hoping for some more information on Project Octopath Traveler. It looks really appealing to me.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 12, 2017)

Just hoping for ANY mention of Animal Crossing I'll be so happy. 30 seconds would be great with a year estimate you know?!

------------
I stopped in GameStop an hour ago before going to the grocery store and it was amazing to talk to the GameStop employees...

All three of them were VERY disappointed with the Microsoft presentation. And underwhelmed with Bethesda.
All three of them were TOTALLY eagerly anticipating Nintendo tomorrow.

I've seen two of these guys before and they used to hate on Nintendo - and one of them made fun of Amiibo cards  so we usually avoided this location.

And now?! Two of the employees have a Switch. They all are excited for any Nintendo announcements tomorrow.

What timeline am I in right now? How did they change their minds on Nintendo?


----------



## Franny (Jun 12, 2017)

I am praying to Jubileus that they announce Bayonetta 3. There's been so many hints at it and I am just so hyped that it is a possibility. Please Kamiya, satisfy my thirst for witchy goodness.

Oh, yeah, a new animal crossing game would be cool too I guess


----------



## JCnator (Jun 12, 2017)

HHoney said:


> [...]
> I stopped in GameStop an hour ago before going to the grocery store and it was amazing to talk to the GameStop employees...
> 
> All three of them were VERY disappointed with the Microsoft presentation. And underwhelmed with Bethesda.
> ...



And I also heard that the EA E3 presentation was also incredibly dull, mostly due on how lengthy it was yet we received little information.

Thankfully, Nintendo's brief presentation seems to retain the quickfire presentation style of the previous Nintendo Direct, according to Reggie. Rest assured, you won't get bored by some superfluous fluff the other E3 presentations suffered!
Want to know what games are coming to Switch and their raison d'?tre? Just watch the Nintendo presentation! Want more details about these games, or learn what are the 3DS games? Stick with the Treehouse gang during the first hour after the presentation ended!



Oh, and we're only less than 14 hours away from Nintendo's E3! Watch it there live and get pumped!


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/reggi...-more-news-during-treehouse-lives-first-hour/


----------



## Corrie (Jun 12, 2017)

I've heard that Sony and Microsoft's E3 presentations were really boring and meh. I hope Nintendo's won't be the same. If they will, this will be some sad E3.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 12, 2017)

Neither Microsoft nor Sony's were dull, but not very surprising. Most of what was shown got leaked ahead of time so we just kind of knew what was coming.

I don't have high expectations for Nintendo either in terms of shocking announcements, but with Xenoblade 2 and Mario on the slab as highlights, it can't disappoint.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 13, 2017)

Today is the day of either bitter disappointment or utter joy.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2017)

Temper your expectations beforehand, that way if it does end up being balls to the wall amazing, you'll be that much more impressed.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2017)

I hope this E3 will actually be good because the last to E3's weren't terrible but lacking and content and they could've done better....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where the hell did my post go?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is my bingo card, pray I win!!



Spoiler


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Jake said:


> Here is my bingo card, pray I win!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Inaccurate, you forgot to add animal crossing switch


----------



## Trundle (Jun 13, 2017)

Dang that's actually a really good Bingo card.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 13, 2017)

Only 2,5 hours left. The hype is getting real!

I'm hoping they'll announce a Animal Crossing and a Metroid for the Switch. Virtual Console would be nice. Oh, and a SNES Classic would absolutely kill it for me.

That said, just getting to see more of Super Mario Odyssey is enough for me to give the win to Nintendo this E3!


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2017)

Jared:3 said:


> Inaccurate, you forgot to add animal crossing switch



Fourth from the left, top row, mate 



Apple2013 said:


> Dang that's actually a really good Bingo card.


Thanks fam


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2017)

Jake said:


> Here is my bingo card, pray I win!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Everything checks out.

Less than two hours. If there are going to be any leaks, they'll start trickling out now.






Take it as you will.

Edit #2:





Temper those expectations. We aren't seeing Animal Crossing here today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 13, 2017)

We're getting closer. Just one more hour till the big event happens.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2017)

Me: (to Xenoblade 2 in one hour)





And here's a link to the Nintendo@E3 page, complete with a stream:
https://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 13, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> Me: (to Xenoblade 2 in one hour)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

Less than 30 minutes away. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> Temper your expectations beforehand, that way if it does end up being balls to the wall amazing, you'll be that much more impressed.



You're definitely right. I'm trying not to get too excited, only to be disappointed. It's hard though haha.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo's E3 livestream!


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

New Kirby game 2018?? the hype is on


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

Hm, they're actually showing more than I expected. Good for them.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

wheres my animal crossing switch
Ugh they've switched over to the tree-house, I'm out


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

Talk about complete utter disappointment. I'm done with this ****.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2017)

POKEMON SWITCH CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 13, 2017)

Nooooo no animal crossing?


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 13, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> POKEMON SWITCH CONFIRMED!!!



Yeah but not even a detail about it. And where is my Animal Crossing. Honestly, it's so dumb that they are not showing anything Anima Crossing related.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't they have more days to reveal games? Or is this it for their E3?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

is very sad and disappointed, got all hyped over nothing except a kirby game
i expected more out of you, nintendo

They better reveal more games


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 13, 2017)

I hope everyone burns their Switch.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

CrankyNeighbor said:


> I hope everyone burns their Switch.



I've been boycotting it since its release.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

It was a stupid ******* mistake to make Splatoon 2 before another Animal Crossing Game in the first place. I'm done wasting my time with Nintendo.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

CrankyNeighbor said:


> I hope everyone burns their Switch.



I'm not even going to bother to buy one. The 'joy-cons' are ridiculously small anyways.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 13, 2017)

The Animal Crossing fans right now:

View attachment 201259


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 13, 2017)

I was waiting until animal crossing to buy a switch because they're so expensive


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

dmt said:


> I was waiting until animal crossing to buy a switch because they're so expensive



Their price is rediculous tbh. It's a tablet, for God's sake. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo somehow managed ro still finish below Microsoft and Sony again. What a lazy bunch of buffoons.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

Animal Crossing Switch
Fans: WE WANT IT NOW GIVE IT TO US
Nintendo: La-dee-da lets make Splatoon 2
Fans: whut the ****


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Nintendo somehow managed ro still finish below Microsoft and Sony again. What a lazy bunch of buffoons.



That's Nintendo's day finished? They don't have anything else to show for E3? Or should I keep my eye open?


----------



## HHoney (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo had a great presentation!

But NOTHING on Animal Crossing?  Not even 5 seconds?  Nothing?

Their silence speaks volumes.

Why am I surprised?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

Still two more days... holds on to false hope for AC Switch


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 13, 2017)

I figured it was too soon after the Amiibo update to announce a new Animal Crossing.That extensive of an update is probably meant to tide the fans over for about a year or so but maybe they'll have something for when the 2DS XL is released.Who knows?


----------



## JCnator (Jun 13, 2017)

The actual presentation's over and all of the Switch games are revealed. Let's see what we got...

- Metroid Prime 4
- A new multiplayer 2D Kirby platformer slated for 2018
- A new co-op 2D/3D Yoshi game heading for 2018
- Game Freak developing a core Pok?mon game that would be released in the next year or so
- Rocket League coming to Nintendo Switch
- Xenoblade Chronicles 2 launching this holidays
- Super Mario Odyssey releases on October 27th 2017



And we're already seeing a number of salty Animal Crossing fans complaining that the series is absent on the presentation. Stop revolving your life around one franchise and try out more games! Who knows you might end up enjoying them.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

I would play the Kirby game if I ever buy a Switch. Kirby's just... cuteness overload

I'll tune in tomorrow for any new reveals.


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 13, 2017)

Are they going to announce more games in the next two days? I'm watching treehouse now and I hate how 'excited' they are for the new Mario showstopper. It just shows that Nintendo doesn't care about their fans or their opinions and needs. 10.97 million copies of New Leaf sold, it that isn't a sign people want a new game then I don't know what will be.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm hyped for _Metroid_ even though I have no intention of getting a Switch. That's awesome news.

But no _Bayonetta 3_ so 0/10.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Disappointed, wasn't that great only good thing is when they mentioned a pokemon game for the switch, but no animal crossing? Seriously it's been about 4 years well this community is dead


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 13, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> And we're already seeing a number of salty Animal Crossing fans complaining that the series is absent on the presentation. Stop revolving your life around one franchise and try out more games! Who knows you might end up enjoying them.



Why? I love Animal Crossing more than any other Nintendo game. I've loved Pokemon for an even longer time, and I still love it because they release new content every other year or so. You can't ignore a franchise as big as AC. They need to keep it alive.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 13, 2017)

Holy crap guys they are going to announce AC eventually, chill out. It was a great direct and they announced a ton of awesome games


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never been completely disappointed in any of Nintendo's E3, but this one just didn't do it for me. It was either games we already knew about or just ones that didn't hit it out of the park (Besides a new Metroid game). I feel like when they meant a "Big E3", they meant it for the aesthetics and all those special effects and not the actual games. Overall I was kind of disappointed. I'm glad they showcased a bit more of the Zelda DLC, Mario, Fire Emblem Warriors, and revealed a long-overdue Metroid game, but I was hoping for more new popular games to be shown.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The actual presentation's over and all of the Switch games are revealed. Let's see what we got...
> 
> - Metroid Prime 4
> - A new multiplayer 2D Kirby platformer slated for 2018
> ...



Get off this forum then buddy. This is for animal crosisng threads, and you better expect some disappointment when no knew game has been released for 4 years. You act like we all only play animal crossimg, and that's not true at all.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2017)

I was patient before about getting a Switch but now that I've seen the Kirby trailer, I am impatient. D:


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, there's still AC mobile. Maybe they'll talk more about that tomorrow.

no micro transactions pls


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

CrankyNeighbor said:


> Why? I love Animal Crossing more than any other Nintendo game. I've loved Pokemon for an even longer time, and I still love it because they release new content every other year or so. You can't ignore a franchise as big as AC. They need to keep it alive.



They just gave their fans a New Leaf update that was pretty big, HHD and the... 'game' that shall not be named. Maybe they have a new one in the works but is spending time to make it great. We still have the app too. People need to relax and enjoy other games or things while they wait instead of freaking out. I get it's frustrating but I think it would be better to wait instead of them throwing out some rushed garbage. 

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2017)

I mean 4 years is plenty of time to figure out a new AC game Nintendo continues to not listen to their fans, 3 sucky E3's in a row I'm done a thing these bull**** lame excuses for a game announcement


----------



## Corrie (Jun 13, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Get off this forum then buddy. This is for animal crosisng threads, and you better expect some disappointment when no knew game has been released for 4 years. You act like we all only play animal crossimg, and that's not true at all.



I think you're forgetting about HHD and the cursed amiibo festival. Sure they're spinoffs but it's Nintendo trying to give the franchise some love. Y'all should be patient and be glad Nintendo is spending time on a new game and app instead of releasing rushed trash. It'll come eventually. It's not like they're gonna ditch the series.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jared:3 said:


> I mean 4 years is plenty of time to figure out a new AC game Nintendo continues to not listen to their fans, 3 sucky E3's in a row I'm done a thing these bull**** lame excuses for a game announcement



Their E3s have been pretty trashy lately. Which is why I'm mindblown that people get these high hopes for stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mythicalhoopa said:


> Well, there's still AC mobile. Maybe they'll talk more about that tomorrow.
> 
> no micro transactions pls



Im looking forward to seeing the mobile version. I don't even have a clue about what the game will even be. I'm interested to know!


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2017)

Nintendo absolutely took the show for me. Everything was fantastic. 

Salty AC fans though, wait for the Direct that's focused on the mobile game later this year. You'll get your announcement there.

Edit: 
Oh my god, some of you are acting like children.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, the mobile game intrests me because I don't know what it exactly is yet. I just hope it doesn't become micro transaction-ridden like some of Nintendos other mobile games.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I think you're forgetting about HHD and the cursed amiibo festival. Sure they're spinoffs but it's Nintendo trying to give the franchise some love. Y'all should be patient and be glad Nintendo is spending time on a new game and app instead of releasing rushed trash. It'll come eventually. It's not like they're gonna ditch the series.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



All I wanted to hear is them tell us a new game is coming, that's all I wanted to hear. That guy calling us salty ac fans is just low class.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue Cup said:


> Nintendo absolutely took the show for me. Everything was fantastic.
> 
> Salty AC fans though, wait for the Direct that's focused on the mobile game later this year. You'll get your announcement there.
> 
> ...



*See my previous posts.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't appreciate people calling us salty AC fans because we have waited a long time for a new game, even an announcement would be good...


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

You know what, I'd better stop posting here before things get really heated. *backs away slowly*


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 13, 2017)

Shame we didn't hear anything about a new Animal Crossing, but Metroid Prime 4 coming to the Switch is awesome news! There had been rumors saying it would be announced at E3 but didn't dare believe it actually would.

And Super Mario Odyssey - I'm calling it right now; GOTY.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll admit I'm a little disappointed about no Animal Crossing too, but I'm not at all that upset by it. There's no doubt in my mind it's in development, it's just a matter of time, and a matter of when they're going to reveal it. With that said, everyone has a right to be upset about a new game not being revealed, and I ask that you be respectful of everyone - no name calling, and remember to mindful of each other, Nintendo included.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2017)

People need to stop being so upset and salty about Animal Crossing not being announced. Yes its a big franchise. Yes I am LITERALLY on an Animal Crossing site and YES I AM SLIGHTLY UPSET TOO, but New Leaf got a huge update last November, far larger than any game I known of. 

Think of the bigger picture, There are so many games that just got announced. Look forward to those!


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember when they announced New Leaf for the first time and they pushed it back it for a couple years.  I hated the wait but I new something was coming. That's what I dislike about this. This is their time to atleast talk 10 second about it, that they have ideas or at least think about it. And they didn't. Nintendo dissapointed me.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2017)

I was kind of expecting some sort of announcement about an ac game cuz it has been 4 years since nl, and the cycle between each ac game is 4-5 years

but idk why some people are getting so hot and bothered. people were just going on and on about not getting an announcement for a Pok?mon game when Nintendo had their direct a little while ago, guess what? there's a proper Pok?mon in the works for switch. patience is key


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> People need to stop being so upset and salty about Animal Crossing not being announced. Yes its a big franchise. Yes I am LITERALLY on an Animal Crossing site and YES I AM SLIGHTLY UPSET TOO, but New Leaf got a huge update last November, far larger than any game I known of.
> 
> Think of the bigger picture, There are so many games that just got announced. Look forward to those!



Exactly. Animal Crossing is one of those franchises that they will bust out when the sales start to dip a bit, and thus far that is not the case with the Switch. 

I can 100% assure you all that the reason they aren't talking about Animal Crossing right now is because of the Mobile game. When they're ready to talk about that, they'll dish out news on Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm watching the Treehouse show for E3 2017, and they're revealing a brand-new 2D Metroid action platformer? AWESOME!
By the way, it's called Metroid: Samus Returns, which is, you guessed it, a remake of Metroid II: Return of Samus.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 13, 2017)

CLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSIC MEEEEEEEEEEEEETROOOOOOOOOOOOOOID!!!


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2017)

OHHHHHH it's a remake of Metroid 2. I can't believe I'm going to buy a freaking 3DS game in 2017.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, it was ok, but not the best, at least for me. I will looking forward for Kirby, maybe Yoshi and 
Metroid, that mysterious Pokemon game and definitely Super Mario Odyssey. These are the games 
that interested me the most.

About Animal Crossing: I think many people would be just happy now if they said that they working 
on a new game (kinda like they did with Pokemon). I guess no one expected that they presented us 
a Animal Crossing, which coming out this year. And of course, if you are fan of a franchise you are 
kinda disappointed when the last game is already 4 years old (ignore the Update) and there are no 
new informations for new game.

Sure, there is still hope that later this year Nintendo will say something about a new AC. 
I guess we will wait and see. 

(Just my two cents. )


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 13, 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey looked really, really cool. I loved the song they played for it and the gameplay looks really unique. Can't wait to play it. The Metroid game looks awesome too.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 13, 2017)

it's about time peach and mario got married
that's the thing i got excited about the most LMAO


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 13, 2017)

I was mostly disappointed. I am not excited or interested in most games.

Super Mario Odyssey looks good. I probably won't get the Yoshi game, but it looks fun.

The only game I am truly excited for is the new Kirby game releasing soon. I am very surprised because usually Kirby games on home consoles release towards the end of their lifespan, but the new game is releasing next year. This game is also the closest we'll ever get to Kirby GCN, a game which I'm very sad was cancelled.

The new Kirby game saved this year's E3 for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, RIP Nintendo 3ds it seems... 

Not surprised they wanted to kill it off so fast, but yeah I have like no interest in a Switch, so...


----------



## Envy (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Well, RIP Nintendo 3ds it seems...
> 
> Not surprised they wanted to kill it off so fast, but yeah I have like no interest in a Switch, so...



They just announced a Metroid game for the 3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Envy said:


> They just announced a Metroid game for the 3DS.



Yeah, but literally everything bigger than that was Switch, switch.. oh wait Switch. Kinda fun how they've kept it alive and going through all these larger expensive ones like Wii U not lasting more than a few.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 13, 2017)

For the butthurt and distressed, you don't need an official Nintendo announcement to know a new AC is coming. There is going to be a new AC game. They just haven't announced it yet. I bet in a few months there will be an Animal Crossing Direct with info on the new game AND the mobile app.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> For the butthurt and distressed, you don't need an official Nintendo announcement to know a new AC is coming. There is going to be a new AC game. They just haven't announced it yet. I bet in a few months there will be an Animal Crossing Direct with info on the new game AND the mobile app.



I'm gonna screenshot this post for the hell of it


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2017)

That's how it is when you announce a new console. The 3DS is in its death throws now, they aren't going to announce any more major titles for it. The fact that Pokemon Gen 8 was announced today exclusively for the Switch should drill it into even the most hard-headed of holdouts.

3DS is out. Switch is in. It's the natural progression that has happened for generations now, it's nothing new.


----------



## Envy (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyway, I would say this was a fairly good E3 for Nintendo. For me personally it wasn't particularly exciting aside from the announcement of a new Pokemon core RPG for Switch and, of course, Odyssey. But I totally thought this conference would be full of Splatoon 2/ARMS, Wii U ports, too much time spent of Amiibos, New Super Mario Bros. Switch, etc., etc.

Nintendo came out with a slew of new titles. Nothing much for me, but I'm happy for Metroid fans.

Very sad no new Animal Crossing. As it stands the only game we have any concrete information about that I want for the Switch is Super Mario Odyssey. I was really hoping there was something that would make me want the Switch because getting one solely for Odyssey is a little eh... But sadly that wasn't the case.


----------



## locker (Jun 13, 2017)

metroid and mario looked good but as someone who buys Nintendo consoles on day one I feel like its deja vu with the WiiU.

All these companies said they would support the switch but here E3 has come and gone and the only third party games that look any good are Mario and Rabbid, skyrim, and rocket league. I feel the switch is a bit underwhelming as a new console it has no youtube, internet browser, or party system and the app thing is a dumb idea if I have to chat through my phone im gonna use skype, discord or my phone lol.TBH tho I feel no one did really well at E3 this year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 13, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised that a new AC game wasn't announced. It was not even a year since the amiibo update was released, was less than two years since the spin-offs came out (which only came out two years after ACNL came out). I also wouldn't be surprised if they didn't release one until 2021 or 2020. It did take 8 years for Nintendo to release a true Animal Crossing game after another true Animal Crossing game before (I didn't count City Folk as a true Animal Crossing game because it's only Wild World with a few touches).

But I haven't seen the E3. I just read the posts here. My question is, did they announce the GameCube Virtual Console games for the Switch? Or no?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that a new AC game wasn't announced. It was not even a year since the amiibo update was released, was less than two years since the spin-offs came out (which only came out two years after ACNL came out). I also wouldn't be surprised if they didn't release one until 2021 or 2020. It did take 8 years for Nintendo to release a true Animal Crossing game after another true Animal Crossing game before (I didn't count City Folk as a true Animal Crossing game because it's only Wild World with a few touches).
> 
> But I haven't seen the E3. I just read the posts here. My question is, did they announce the GameCube Virtual Console games for the Switch? Or no?



Nothing on VC yet.


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2017)

Interested in a couple of the new games, BUT I'm so disappointed about AC. I thought for sure we would hear something today...  so sure that I ordered a Switch and it's arriving Friday. I guess I could keep it for Mario Kart, Odyssey, Kirby... but it's still not the same for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a question.

Were you guys more disappointed in a lack of AC game announcement this year, or where you more disappointed with the announcement of amiibo Festival in 2015? I don't think the Switch will be as bad as the Wii U was. Heck, it's been on the market for 3 months now, not even a full year.

Yes, I did want a new Animal Crossing game, but I don't want one now. I would want to keep enjoying ACNL as it lasts.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 13, 2017)

Spoiler: :O!



I loved it ! A new Kirby game , a Pokemon one and a Metroid one are the thing we all needed , and of course the amazing announcements of SMO , Xenoblade 2 were super nice ! I honestly could have expected a Animal Crossing announcement (Yoshi and Super Mario Oddysey made me think at first they were going to be Animal Crossing related lol) , regardless , not dissapointed!


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2017)

I was disappointed with the amiibo festival announcement, but I figured they were just skipping that console and would definitely launch it on the next. That's what makes this time even worse. Don't get me wrong... life goes on, but now I need to decide if I want the console or I want to wait.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2017)

Animal Crossing switch will be announced, but Nintendo might still be on the works of the game and wasn't finished with it when E3 arrived. So the next direct or two it will.

Anyway, the only games i'm hyped for are Kirby, Yoshi and Super Mario Odyssey.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still don't believe that Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC wasn't announced. But I gotta remember the original announcement came out of nowhere.


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Animal Crossing switch will be announced, but Nintendo might still be on the works of the game and wasn't finished with it when E3 arrived. So the next direct or two it will.
> 
> Anyway, the only games i'm hyped for are Kirby, Yoshi and Super Mario Odyssey.



Those games look pretty good. Might be enough for me to keep the switch in hopes of future AC announcement.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2017)

angelina said:


> Those games look pretty good. Might be enough for me to keep the switch in hopes of future AC announcement.


I still don't have a switch. But i'll be getting it soon for MK8D. And fingers cross for a MK8D DLC pack (Or two) after I get the switch.


----------



## Zireael (Jun 13, 2017)

Two Metroid games, I can't believe the rumours were actually true. My heart is RACING after that, I'm so, so happy. I loved the original Metroid II for what it was, and I'm so excited to play a complete reimagining of it. Loving the new Aeion abilities, looks like a very interesting direction for the game to go in. And Prime 4? Oh god, I feel so ecstatic. This is the E3 I was hoping for for so long now.

And I know it's not Nintendo related but seeing Monster Hunter World coming to PC got me really hyped too! I can't breathe, jesus.


----------



## Envy (Jun 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Were you guys more disappointed in a lack of AC game announcement this year, or where you more disappointed with the announcement of amiibo Festival in 2015? I don't think the Switch will be as bad as the Wii U was. Heck, it's been on the market for 3 months now, not even a full year.



I never cared about Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival, I never even glanced at it, to be honest.

I'm disappointed because Animal Crossing New Leaf is a 2012/2013 title. It's time for a new game.


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I still don't have a switch. But i'll be getting it soon for MK8D. And fingers cross for a MK8D DLC pack (Or two) after I get the switch.


Crazy question... what does the DLC pack stand for?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2017)

Downloadable Content

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> I never cared about Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival, I never even glanced at it, to be honest.
> 
> I'm disappointed because Animal Crossing New Leaf is a 2012/2013 title. It's time for a new game.


It'll most likely be announced this year and released the next.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey look, another 3DS game. A remake of Mario & Superstar Saga + Bowser's Minions. Seems... interesting.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> Hey look, another 3DS game. A remake of Mario & Superstar Saga + Bowser's Minions. Seems... interesting.


Well would you look at that. The rumors were true. Next to the rabbids rumors


----------



## Chicha (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm actually very glad the 3DS is gonna be around. I personally think Nintendo has released way too many versions of the DS that it was difficult to keep up with. The 3DS isn't going anywhere with Pokemon Ultra Sun & Ultra Moon, Metroid: Samus Returns, Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, and a bunch of third party games on the way.

I'm pretty content with Nintendo's presentation for E3. Metroid getting 2 games is huge and I'm excited for Pokemon's new Switch game. I'm certain they're working on Animal Crossing for the Switch so I predict we'll get our own direct later this year. I'm curious about the mobile game; I have a feeling we'll probably hear about it later this year as well. I still think it's a bit too soon for a new AC game after the big update and 2 spin off games. We just gotta be patient.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 13, 2017)

The 3ds should stick around until 2018 at least.

i will die if they cut off online play


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2017)

I was pretty excited with what all was announced today. The new Yoshi game looks cute, but it also looks like I could easily get bored with it :/ the new Kirby, Super Mario Odyssey, a new Pok?mon on console, Rocket League, and the Breath of the Wild DLC all looked really great and now I want a switch more than ever  luckily I'll be able to get the BOTW DLC since I have it on Wii U!

I was sad at no Animal Crossing announcement, but I remember they announced a new Animal Crossing game in 2011 and it didn't come out until 2013, and that wait was killer. If they aren't ready to announce it, I'm fine with it. Cause there's no way they aren't working on a new AC title when they're bringing back Pok?mon to home console.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 13, 2017)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I was pretty excited with what all was announced today. The new Yoshi game looks cute, but it also looks like I could easily get bored with it :/



Oh right, I almost forgot about the Yoshi game. It looks really adorable! the style kinda reminds me of Wooly World and Paper Mario. I'm a little surprised we're getting a new Yoshi game so soon. I'm not too convinced on the song used for it so far, I wanna hear some catchy af Yoshi tunes.


----------



## KairiKeybasH (Jun 13, 2017)

I kinda like the games announced, mostly that Kirby Switch game.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd like to see the 3DS / DS family around for a long time, i think it's the best handheld system ever.  even though the Switch is portable, its not the same as the DS, the Switch is far bulkier and i think the primary benefit of the Switch's portability to me is that you can  set up anywhere you want and have multiple people sitting around a couch, bed, or table playing the same console together.  But for one player, i think the 3DS is more convenient, plus it fits in your pocket.

i was Lmao at the scenes in the Direct of tough guys gathering in urban underground settings to face off in Fifa Switch, gmab...

also, how does one get Reggie's job?  seems pretty easy...


the


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey and Kirby Switch game are only interested to get.. and yet still no MK8D DLC


----------



## Soigne (Jun 14, 2017)

I wasn't all that impressed with the presentation yesterday. Kirby and Metroid are the only things that remotely interested me.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 14, 2017)

They're playing Yoshi now. It's looking absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 14, 2017)

The amount of salt in some of these posts is kind of amazing. 

Don't get me wrong, I adore Animal Crossing. I have brand new games that I still need to play because Animal Crossing New Leaf keeps dragging me back into it despite me knowing that I could be playing something else. That being said, disregarding the Spotlight in the way some people have just because one franchise happened to not show up is just a bit baffling to me.

Nintendo is not alone in making a 'port machine', as some call it. Many new console launches rely on old titles to tide people over while developing quality content throughout the year (one would hope it's quality, anyway). The Switch also presents a very unique opportunity for console games that would be great on the go but you wouldn't be able to without it. Breath of the Wild has a lot of things to do in short bursts on the go, like shrines and bosses. Mario Kart is great on the go in go and porting MK8 to it with all of the content and then some is a nice way of tiding people over, especially people like me who didn't end up getting the first one. On that note, I think Nintendo is porting things over because the WiiU went so unloved, some of the games really deserved better than they got. Not a lot of people bought a WiiU, so this is like giving those games a second chance. I agree that a Bayonetta 2 port would be pretty sweet, but hinging the entire presentation on something that wasn't even hinted at yet isn't something I'd recommend doing. 

Blathering aside, I did feel much better than I expected by the end of the Spotlight.

I don't care about Pokken but I do love Decidueye's HD look, and I know plenty of people that are more into it than I am. It's also nice to see something other than Smash Bros in Nintendo's competitive scope. 

The new Yoshi and Kirby games both look adorable and wholesome. The gaming world just needs that sometimes. 

Xenoblade 2 looks a bit goofy in a charming sort of way, and Monolithsoft is great at building worlds I want to get immersed in, so I'm looking forward to that. 

Odyssey looks more and more fantastic by the minute. It's the first Mario game I've been this interested in in years. 

I've never played a Metroid Game (again, ACNL's fault at the moment) but my friend sent me the Prime trilogy for my birthday and I definitely plan on playing through it now. Even without having played it I could feel the impact this made on the gaming community. I still get chills from the music. 

I've heard great things about Superstar Saga and I'm very glad that I may finally have a chance to play it via the remake. 

And on that note, I'm eager to play the other Metroid game that was announced. Those games are going to lure me in with the music alone.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 15, 2017)

I really like the Miitopia? Game believe that's what it is called. Played the demo and love it!


----------



## lars708 (Jun 15, 2017)

Pinkbell said:


> I really like the Miitopia? Game believe that's what it is called. Played the demo and love it!



The game looks like a lot of fun! From the looks of it, it isn't too difficult to play through but that can be a good thing! I like to take a break from competitive gaming every now and then.


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 15, 2017)

At least I don't have to save up money for a switch.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 15, 2017)

lars708 said:


> The game looks like a lot of fun! From the looks of it, it isn't too difficult to play through but that can be a good thing! I like to take a break from competitive gaming every now and then.



It is very fun ! And its not super hard but not so easy that its boring either. I love casual games so it gets 5 stars from me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 15, 2017)

Very disappointed that Animal Crossing Switch wasn't announced today. Hopefully it will be soon because I really want a new game.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 15, 2017)

More 3ds games? Cool! My favorite gaming console wont be dying this year.


----------



## angelina (Jun 15, 2017)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Very disappointed that Animal Crossing Switch wasn't announced today. Hopefully it will be soon because I really want a new game.



I know, I was too! Keep hoping we'll hear something soon! My friend thinks they are working on it and the announcement will pop up out of the blue.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 15, 2017)

I love the video of that sushi battling game for the 3ds, i hope it comes with the soundtrack that's on the trailer


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2017)

I gotta give Nintendo two thumbs up for this E3. Super Mario Odyssey is looking to be GOTY and maybe even the best Mario game ever from what they've shown. I can't wait until October.

The new Yoshi game looks super gorgeous and the gameplay looks intriguing. I haven't gotten a Yoshi game in ages but this one has really piqued my interrest.

But the highlight for me was the announcement of Metroid Prime 4 and Metroid: Samus Returns. It's been ~10 years since we got an entry in the Prime series and ~14 years since we got a classic Metroid so to get one of each was just more than I could ever dream of. It would have been nice to have seen something from MP4 but it's probably quite early in production and what I saw from Samus Returns more than enough made up for it. The gameplay in M:SR looks awesome.

So once again: Two thumbs up, Nintendo!


----------

